

Ask HN: What are the top HN posts of all time? - kadavy

The Google Beatbox has 436 points, &#38; is still at #1: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952356<p>That's a lot of points. Which makes me wonder: what is the most points a post has gotten?
======
pigbucket
Following re google's new china policy got >1k

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048800>

